# is it a good move?



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

me and my wife after a lot of failed attemps to find something in the UAE from abroad we are planning a trip for 3 weeks in the emirates hopping to increase our chances to find employment. any advise as to our move there...is it worth it to spent all the money or things hasn't improve at all down there. 

thank you all in advance


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

vagtsio said:


> me and my wife after a lot of failed attemps to find something in the UAE from abroad we are planning a trip for 3 weeks in the emirates hopping to increase our chances to find employment. any advise as to our move there...is it worth it to spent all the money or things hasn't improve at all down there.
> 
> thank you all in advance


it's never worth it to spend ALL THE MONEY unless to save someone's life ))) 
employment situation depends on industry you are working in... some companies started to hire people a while ago, some hasn't recovered and are still terminating people... what's your profession?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> it's never worth it to spend ALL THE MONEY unless to save someone's life )))
> employment situation depends on industry you are working in... some companies started to hire people a while ago, some hasn't recovered and are still terminating people... what's your profession?


thank you Ella_and_Yousef

mine is bussines management and my wifes in construction. has the constraction industry recovered at all?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

vagtsio said:


> thank you Ella_and_Yousef
> 
> mine is bussines management and my wifes in construction. has the constraction industry recovered at all?


not too much, however if she is a good specialist she might get a good job, try to check Abu Dhabi jobs too, they have couple of big projects going on (stadium, Mosque, etc)

business management sound too wide, which industry are you most experienced?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> not too much, however if she is a good specialist she might get a good job, try to check Abu Dhabi jobs too, they have couple of big projects going on (stadium, Mosque, etc)
> 
> business management sound too wide, which industry are you most experienced?


my experience is mainly in the uk civil service...it is a bit dificult when you want to make it apply in the private sector...

with your experience so far do you think 3 weeks will be enough to get something?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

vagtsio said:


> my experience is mainly in the uk civil service...it is a bit dificult when you want to make it apply in the private sector...
> 
> with your experience so far do you think 3 weeks will be enough to get something?


if you are very lucky yes... some people can't find a job for 6 months, some get it in 1 day, be positive, wish you good luck..


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> if you are very lucky yes... some people can't find a job for 6 months, some get it in 1 day, be positive, wish you good luck..


thank you so much Ella_and_Yousef

guys any more input into this is much appreciated.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

The Civil Service in the UAE is an Emirati preserve and thus not a good idea for ex-pats looking for work. I'd say that you'd need some reasonable experience in the private sector to appeal to employers here.

As Ella_and_Yousef points out Abu Dhabi is enjoying a construction boom so may be more rewarding for your three week job hunt.

Business is picking up here and I've certainly seen quite a few newbies to the UAE in the social groups I frequent... however don't raise your hopes too high, three weeks is a short time to find a job.

Regards GD

PS. Are you aware of the very high costs of accomodation and education here in the UAE? If you have children of school age then I'd look elsewhere... employers no longer pay schooling fees for ex-pats unless you're very fortunate.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Having just re-read my post I'd like to apologise for being so negative. Best of luck and whilst you're here take in some of the fun things to do in the UAE.

Regards, GD.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest sending out emails to companies specifically that you find interesting that you think might be a good fit for you. And followup. See if you can get a few meetings lined up for the time you are here. 

Good luck.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

GlabrousD said:


> The Civil Service in the UAE is an Emirati preserve and thus not a good idea for ex-pats looking for work. I'd say that you'd need some reasonable experience in the private sector to appeal to employers here.
> 
> As Ella_and_Yousef points out Abu Dhabi is enjoying a construction boom so may be more rewarding for your three week job hunt.
> 
> ...


thank you GD 

just a question to clarify things what you are suggesting especially for my wife is to spent my 3 weeks in Abu Dhabi ruther than Dubai. 

I know that 3 weeks it may be not that good so i've got money for 2 more weeks in case we need to stay. so 5 in total but i would like to do a wise move moneywise...


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Hiya Vagtsio,

Jynxgirl was right that you should try to arrange as many visits/interviews as possible before coming here.

Both Abu Dhabi and Dubai are picking up but construction in AD is busier. I think a two week visit (spent between AD and Dubai hunting for prospects) should give you an idea of what's going on. Then another (later) week/fortnight visit to firm up and do interviews. I think five weeks will deplete your budget, pass too fast and may be unproductive. Just my ha'penneth 

Abu Dhabi to Dubai is a two hour drive on a major highway and rental cars can be quite cheap.

Best of luck.

Cheers, GD.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

GlabrousD said:


> Hiya Vagtsio,
> 
> Jynxgirl was right that you should try to arrange as many visits/interviews as possible before coming here.
> 
> ...


Cheers GD

thats what we are doing at the moment ...i am hopping for the best my self but what i really need to have to my side at the moment in big porpossion is the factor called luck. 

compination of both Dubai Abu Dhabi souds the best way forward

regards
vagtsio


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck. Cheers GD.


----------

